# Softex Adhesive



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I just found some phenomenal egg fly patterns that call for this adhesive as a final coating for the egg(s). Has anybody seen this for sale retail anywhere?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Never heard of it but I'd be interested to hear more. My egg patterns aren't the best. Seems odd that I can tie a better dry than an egg but it's the truth.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well check this out!










I've never seen a more realistic egg cluster pattern. It's coated with softex adhesive.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Pretty cool. If it holds up in water well it could be an answer for wigglers and waxies too. I love wigglers in the winter but they fly off the hook and break apart so much it's tough to fish them.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Softex can be found at just about any fly shop. It is a soft rubbery coating. it does not crack.
I use it to seal pheasant tails and turkey feathers for making wing casings. We use it for this because of its ability not to crack. Holds up in the water great. Just take some and coat both sides of a pheasant tail. Let dry. Cut your wing casings. Stuff is great. 

Cool fly  What do you use for the eggs?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I guess you can use pre-made egg balls or tie your own. Supposedly that softex is similar to silicone but coats the whole fly better and leaves a nice coating on it.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Holy smokes thats awesome.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

softex is a glue or sealing agent, whichever you use it for. Those are pompoms that you buy, the ones that i have seen are hot glued together, then softexed over. some even use marker before the softex to add the nuclei.

steve


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Talk about matching the hatch WOW,
that looks better then some spawn sacks that I have tied,
LOL.


OSD.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

> that looks better then some spawn sacks that I have tied


That's what I thought too. A killer pattern.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

I think they have it at Cabela's.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Steve,

Do you have instructions on how to tie this fly? Or is it as simple as softex-ing some pom pons on a hook?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mickey _
> *Steve,
> 
> Do you have instructions on how to tie this fly? Or is it as simple as softex-ing some pom pons on a hook? *


Steve, Great looking fly! Could that pattern be added to the M-S fly library?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well once I get the materials and tie one up I'll put it in our library. Instructions can be found here:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/Articles/jason-akl-09.htm


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Softex is a great material. Like Mickey I use it for wing casings and the like. It is also good for nymph legs (use heated tweezers to kink or bend legs into shape), streamer/minnow bodies, crayfish claws and or carpace etc... make sure you are in a well ventilated area however as the stuff is potent!

Steelie


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

pretty sure orvis in royal oak has it, though they seem to be down sizing their tying section.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Did anyone find this stuff yet?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have not.


----------



## The Dripster (Jan 7, 2003)

I seen it at the Orvis shop in Grand Rapids. It was around $9.50 for a good size jar.
Dan


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I did a search and found it on these sites, I'm sure its out there on others. I looked but didnt ask at Bass Pro, didnt see it there.

I'll check at Franks in Linwood the next time I'm by that way.

http://members.ij.net/danscustomflys/FlyTyingCementsEpoxy.html

http://www.artsnflies.com/pages/glue.shtml


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

The Orvis store in Royal Oak has it in stock. 

Great Lakes Fly Fishing Co. in Rockford usually carries it, but it is out of stock. They expect to have it sometime after the first of the year.


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

The Orvis store in Okemos has it also.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

If you don't find it in the "real world" cyberspace has it.


http://www.worldwaters.com/retail/c...d=62&mscssid=N3MKCHB9SE5S8MV5KK0NXL6MNBSC7VR2


$9.95 plus $5.00 S&H.


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I got flex-seal which may do the same job, and also a product called head-strong. I think i might give the head-strong a whirl as it is really flexible yet really durable.

steve


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Where did you buy those?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

flex-seal you can buy at a lot of places, i happened to get mine at grand river fly shop in lansing. 

As for the head strong, I honestly can't remember where i got it. It is sorta like rubber cement. The website for the company that makes it is Angling Evolutions 

steve


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

With Salmon season coming up again real soon I wanted to bring this back to the top. Does anybody know if Bueters has Softex?


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Steve 

I don't know where it is you come from either (1) of two places have it,

Orvis in Rochester Hills , Walton & Adams strip mall

Cabellas

I work with this alot its best to wear latex gloves and don't inhale to much of the fumes the buzz isnt worth it.

If your in a hurry p.m. me I might be able to help


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Yeah Steve, I believe that I saw some Softex at Bueter's last time I was in there on wednesday. The stuff is good for making big heads on streamers that can have eyes put on...

HATCHBOMB


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool, i'm there!


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Hope you didn't head up there already Steve, as when I went up there the same day as my last post, John was out of it. He had like 4 jars of it and it was all gone since the last time I was there...

HATCHBOMB


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nope didn't get there yet. Guess I'll wait a while.


----------

